# Ma Verb Object



## Inglip

I have a question about Ma verbs.

I am given to understand that if there is an object, then you need to use Ko and not Ako. But what if you used an object focused Ma verb, but didn't use an object.

Ex: 
Nawala ko ang laro kagabi - I lost the game last night

This has an object, but what if you just wanted to say 'I lost last night'? 

Ex: 
Did you win your game last night?
No, I lost last night


----------



## DotterKat

No, because you would have to use a different *na-* verb altogether. The sentence you will have to use is the actor-focused verb *talo.*

*Natalo *ako kagabi. (I lost last night.)

Tagalog has two different verbs for _to lose_ to express the idea of having lost something (nawala) and the idea of having lost a competition (natalo).


----------



## Inglip

OK, thanks man 

What about another example then.

Will you listen to me on the radio tomorrow?
Yes, I was listen.

oo, makikinig.....


----------



## DotterKat

If you want to use the *ma- *form of the the verb *kinig *(to listen) then:

Oo, *makikinig* ako sa iyo bukas. (Yes I will listen to you tomorrow. ---- _as a response to the question: Will you listen to me on the radio tomorrow? ---- no need to repeat "on the radio/ sa radyo" as it was already mentioned in the question)._
_Note that *makikinig *is an actor-focused verb and therefore requires the pronoun *ako. *This is an instance when an actor-focused verb + pronoun *ako *can be followed by a prepositional phrase (sa iyo)_.

However, a better way to express the above would be to use the object-focused  (or action-focused, depending on how you look at it) conjugation of the same verb:

Oo, *pakikinggan *kita bukas (sa radyo). Yes, I will listen to you tomorrow (on the radio).

*Pakikinggan* is the object/action focused, future-tense form of the verb *kinig*, requiring the second-person, singular object-pronoun *kita. *

(I really strongly suggest that you get a hold of a table of Tagalog focused-verb conjugations that include the required pronouns, as you seem to be truly interested in learning proper Tagalog.)


----------



## niernier

I just have to agree with DK's post. 

You can also replace oo, with sige. So you can say:

*Sige, makikinig ako sa'yo bukas.*

or

*Sige, pakikinggan kita bukas sa radyo.*

Sige is more commonly used to say yes to something.


----------



## Inglip

Thanks! 

So Kinig isn't object-focused? I thought it was since you have to listen to something.

Do you know of an online 'Tagalog focused-verb conjugations' table? The Middle East lacks Tagalog reference books haha. Books in general really. And ordering online is pretty much not available to me.


----------



## niernier

Kinig is both actor-focus and object-focus.

I hope this *Table of Tagalog Verbs*  can help. The table shows you the english root word, tagalog root equivalent plus the actor-focus and object-focus conjugations. You can find that the word "listen", which is the root word "kinig" in Tagalog is makikinig in actor focus form and papakinggan in object-focus form.

You may notice that we have given pakikinggan in our example but in the table it's papakinggan. They're just the same.


----------



## Inglip

Wow thanks, that is good!


----------



## mataripis

i lost the game last night.= instead "nawala" use " sumala" or "hindi nagwagi", in this case both "ako" and "ko" are used in the sentence.  Sumala ako sa laro kagabi/ hindi ako nagwagi sa laro ko kagabi. You cannot assign one verb in all sentences, there are many forms of tagalog verbs for case to case type of grammars.


----------



## niernier

I think those are deep Tagalog words mataripis. Sumala means "to miss something(a shot, a step, etc)". Nagwagi(to win) is often used when there are medals at stake in the game.


----------

